# Fogger



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello everybody.Just wanted to no if any of you use a fogger like the fat beeman? What do you think about using it for mites? It seems It would kill some of the bees. Thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Works for me


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My uncle has been using one for mite treatments for over 30 years. Swears by it.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I use a Black Flag fogger.
I have 2 top bar observation hives, and have seen that it stimulates hygenic behaviour in them IMMEDIATELY.
Especially with 1 - 2 drops of wintergreen per ounce of FGMO.
It seems to do the same in my langs, but I can't see inside; I just know a lot of mites drop out after treatment.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, and to answer your question, it doesn't kill any unless you get way too close with the fogger.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Gord said:


> I use a Black Flag fogger.
> I have 2 top bar observation hives, and have seen that it stimulates hygenic behaviour in them IMMEDIATELY.
> Especially with 1 - 2 drops of wintergreen per ounce of FGMO.
> It seems to do the same in my langs, but I can't see inside; I just know a lot of mites drop out after treatment.





Gord said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, it doesn't kill any unless you get way too close with the fogger.


Same stuff here. Works for me.


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Gord said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, it doesn't kill any unless you get way too close with the fogger.


Is there a down-side then? I would think the oil would gum up the inside of the hive, and/or that cleaning up all that oil wouldn't be great for the bees. I've seen FatBeeMan's video and it seems like a good thing. So, why (I know - 10 beeks = 11 way to do something) isn't this a more mainstream method (is it not legal in areas?)? It seems crazy that many of us use treatments that stop the brood cycle, kill a portion of the population, put the queen at risk, and are just plain nasty chemicals. Anyone have something negative report on MO fogging? Just trying to get both sides, assuming there are two sides. 

Thanks.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

It only makes an oil mess if you don't allow the fogger to heat up sufficiently before application of the FGMO.


----------



## Mountain Bee (Apr 7, 2012)

Like BeeButler said it all looks easy,safe and a organic way of mite treatment so why is it not used more often. I know of no one doing this in my part of the country.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Mountain Bee said:


> Like BeeButler said it all looks easy,safe and a organic way of mite treatment so why is it not used more often. I know of no one doing this in my part of the country.


I don't know about "organic". It is NOT allowed under CNG standards. http://www.naturallygrown.org/documents/AllowedProhibitedCNGApiary.pdf

There is at least one beek in my area who fogs with vinegar.

-js


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Mineral oil is not allowed but all these chemicals, gamma radiation and natural remidies are? Wierd.



Allowed Substances for CNG Beekeeping 

Acetic Acid 
Apiforme (made from Stinging Nettle (formic acid derivatives), Sorrel (oxalic acid), oils of 
thyme, lavender, eucalyptus, cajuput, and tea-tree) 
Api Herb 
Apple Cider Vinegar – For in-hive trapping small hive beetles, treatment of nosema, and in 
small amounts added to sugar syrup as a ‘preservative’ 
Bacillus thuringeinsis – to treat stored honey comb for wax moth damage 
Bee Tea (see reference to recipe in Appendix I) 
Boric Acid – For in-hive trapping of small hive beetles 
Certan or B401 (Bacillus thuringeinsis, subsp aizawai) – To prevent wax moth damage to 
stored honey comb 
Diatomaceous Earth – in a Freeman trap to kill adult and larval SHBs and outside hives as a 
soil treatment to kill SHB larvae 
Essential Oils (ApiGuard, ApiLife VAR, clove, white thyme, wintergreen, lemon grass, etc) – 
As a single treatment per calendar year not to exceed one month for cases of a 
documented severe Varroa infestation [14. (a)]. Very small amounts of the essential 
oils may also be added to sugar syrup as a preservative. 

Ethylene Oxide – For the sterilization of woodenware only 
Fischer’s Bee Quick 
Formic Acid (Mite Away II pads, Mite Away Quick Strips, MiteGone wafers, Formic Acid 
Fumigator [Amrine, References Appendix IV]) – One treatment per hive per calendar 
year (for a maximum of 21 days for Mite Away II pads, 7 days for Mite Away Quick 
Strips, 24 hours for a 50% Formic Acid fumigator). Must be used in accordance with 
application instructions (including ambient temperature). May not be used while honey 
supers are present on the hive despite application instructions. Allowed only if 
demonstrated Varroa infestation level requires treatment [14. (a)]. 
Gamma Radiation – For the sterilization of woodenware and pollen patties only 
Honey B Healthy (emulsified lemon grass and spearmint oil) 
Honey Vinegar 
HopGuard (made from an organic acid found in the hop plant, Humulus lupulus) – 
Treatment for a maximum of 21 days per calendar year. Only in accordance with 
application instructions and in colonies with demonstrated Varroa infestation levels 
above accepted treatment thresholds [14. (a)]. 
Lactic Acid 
Lecithin – As an emulsifying agent for essential oil recipes 
Menthol – Only for severe and documented Tracheal mite infestations. 
Mineral Oil, Food Grade (FGMO) – Allowed for in-hive trapping of small hive beetles and 
coating of extraction equipment ONLY; prohibited as a fumigant. 
Nozevit (20% oak tree bark, 80% water) 
Oxalic Acid


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 1 gallon jug of extra heavy mineral oil in the basement it's been there for many years. Will it work with the insect foggers like the one that fat beeman has? If so I may just order one and give it a try ,also I have been treatment free for four years now and took a hard hit from the mites this year.


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

I use a fogger and have for a bit, I usually add some Thyme oil, Seems to knock down the mites, I feel it is a good management technique. The bees seem to enjoy it


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Gville beek how much thyme do you use in 16oz?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*FYI* FGMO fog was the result of years of study by *"Dr. Pedro P. Rodríguez"* no one paid him for his work he did it for the good of beekeeping and @ one tim there was a *FGMO forum* on beesource but Doc Rod was given so much greif (bad mouthed) that he picked up his marbles and left if you do a "google" on him you can still find some of his reasearch


----------



## Mountain Bee (Apr 7, 2012)

I was hoping to see somebody post their first hand results from using a fogger. It seems like it would be easy enough to take mite counts before and after a treatment and then compare.Has anyone done this work already and care to share? If not it looks like the only real way for me to find out is to drop $70-$100 on a fogger and do it myself,something I was hoping to be able to avoid be looking at somebody else's experience


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Why FGMO? Can you use olive oil or something else? Just wondering what properties it has?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I think it is because veg oils get ransid after a while but I know folks that use veg oils in different ways


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

Keswickb, I use approx. 20 to 25 drops of thyme oil for 16oz. 
I also add time to the sugar water Fall and Spring, if one has a good bunch of thyme growing around the bees will enjoy it when in bloom,this will be brought back into the hive, also Lavender planted near the hives seems to help also. I usually get a few SHB nothing major the bees seem to take good care of em, the dang mite seems to want to take over at times, but manageable if one thinks of the cures that nature offers, natural is slower, but the bees are helped and they will respond in a very positive manner once they are strong as in a strong prospering colony. Plus thyme has such a soothing odor, I think the bees fall a sleep and roll over and crush the mite, heheheh

Mountain Bee, when I started to see a few mites, I did a sticky board test, after 3 days I counted 50 plus or minus a few, then did the fogging, and 24 hrs later I counted about the same, then 24 hrs after that roughly 20 or so, then I waited 3 days and there were maybe 12 to 15 mites, last time I checked, a few days ago during the warn spell we had and the bees were busy, i found no mites on the sticky board, now that is not to say that there are no mites present but I feel confident the fogging knocked them down considerably. That and reduction in brood maybe, but I feel it does help, with other elements adding to the management, and the bees get a chance to groom each other and do their thing in mite reduction. The Burgess Fogger at amazon for 50 or so bucks and free shipping


----------



## CesarBeeCool (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried, or does anyone know if you can use a fogger safely to admin a solution of oxalic acid for mite control?


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

yep you can do, check out the other form topic pest and disease


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

CesarBeeCool said:


> Has anyone tried, or does anyone know if you can use a fogger safely to admin a solution of oxalic acid for mite control?





G'ville beek said:


> yep you can do, check out the other form topic pest and disease


Is this true?


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

You want to ensure you have some respiratory protection if you're going to do that.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone,I think Im going to try it this year.Start with one hive and do mite counts and see what the drop will be.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I am going to give it try also, I just ordered one from ebay got it for $25.00 used.I will have to clean it out before I use it on the bees.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I think you would bee money ahead to buy one that has NOT been used for bug spray


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have used the fogger for more than 20 years using FGMO and thyme oil mixed as Dr. Rodregas taught me and have used nothing else. It does control the mites very well. I use to run 500 hives but have sold the business and now only have 5 hives. Yes I used it on all 500 hives. I have met Pedro many times and found him a very thoughtful friend
Clint


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

clintonbemrose ,how much thyme oil do you add and to what amount of mineral oil,thanks?


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> I think you would bee money ahead to buy one that has NOT been used for bug spray


Honeyman I hear ya, but I am on a budget and I am currently layed off so I have plenty of time to give it a good cleaning.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> layed off


Been there

Run a LOT of oil through it before you use it on the bees then try on one hive to make sure you have it clean.


----------



## creekroad (Jul 16, 2009)

I seen the Fat beeman's video and wondered if this worked. Now you have me encouraged it works I will try it. Thanks


----------

